# Pricey, but worth it.



## richgreer

Good review. I always appreciate the personal insight and subjective commentary. I can read about the specifications elsewhere and I am always a little skeptical about reviews written by professionals. The personal insights from a fellow LJ is of great value to me.


----------



## KayBee

Thanks for the review. I've always wondered how these chisels are in 'real life'. That's the whole point of LJ reviews, so yours' is very informative and well written.


----------



## SST

I actually liked the subjective part the best. Here's why. (and keep in mind, this is only my personal opinion which is free & worth every penny) I don't believe there's enough of a difference in a lot (not all, of course) of tools out there to where they will make most of us wannabe cabinet makers into woodworking artisans by using them.

Of course they need to be fundamentally good enough to do the job at hand, but beyond that, there is that intangible feeling you mentioned that seems to make us do better work when we use them. If those chisels give that to you, then that's all that matters, whether you paid 75 dollars or 75 cents (you wish) for them.

Good luck with them, and, yes, please do write some more reviews. -SST


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review.


----------



## dfdye

Thanks for the review. As for the review of the review, you hit all of the high points that I was interested in-build quality, how they hold an edge, subjective "feel," and how they work for their intended purpose. To top things off, I really appreciate you putting these in the context of other tools with which most readers would have some experience or knowledge (the blue Marples). Spot on as far as I am concerned, and definitely the type of user review I am interested in reading.


----------



## jcees

Let me tell ya, if I hadn't already fabricated my own, I'd plunk the green down quick for those two puppies. They are life savers for ham-fisted woodbutchers such as myself. Several years back I came across an article somewhere that gave careful instruction on making your own dovetail chisels from a couple of leftover butt chisels. Nowadays I won't cut a dovetail without them within reach.

Good review.


----------



## araldite

I bought his marking knife and awl with the cocobolo handles just because, after all these years, I just wanted to have really nice ones. I carry them with me whenever I'm in the shop and I use them all the time. They're very high quality. I appreciate your review because when I'm ready to step up in chisels, I'll be looking at these. BTW, I have "the ole blue Marples" also.


----------



## rcs47

Good review. I like your subjective portion. If you can find that spark to inspire and push you, then you've found gold.


----------



## JohnGray

*THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE REVIEW!!!*
I too am in a search to upgrade some of my chisels, wish more people would review theirs, and your review has helped me greatly in my quest. I'd like to see more reviews.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks for the review. They look quite nice.


----------



## glassyeyes

I found out last night that I live just a few miles from *The Best Things* bricks-and-mortar store in Herndon, VA (almost all of their business is on the internet). It operates out of a fairly small office space, so there are no fancy displays-just wonderful tools and other goods. Knowledgeable and pleasant staff. I picked up a five-chisel set of bench chisels, a paring chisel, and two dovetail chisels. I'll have to go looking for returnable bottles to be able to afford any lumber any time soon, but the chisels are so well made I don't regret it. The only other thing I own of similar quality is a Lie=Nielsen block plane. Just hone 'em and go.

They also sell antique tools. Drool, fellow LJers!


----------



## TDog

Jon,

I have had the talk with myself going on for a while now. I have been using the Marples Blue Chips with great pride. But, I keep web surfing to check out the Blue Spruce chisels and the Barr chisels. This review was helpful. I am STill saving to plop down the cash for that nice set.

I have to agree, I think it does make a woodworker tend to strive harder for great work when using great tools.

Great post!


----------



## Bertha

They are really beautiful chisels. The cocobolo really takes it over the top. The price is definitely painful but you only cry once, you know? Those things will be around long after both of us. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Kv0nT

I just ordered my first bluespruce chisel. I ordered a 7/16 dovetail paring chisel. I AM SO EXCITED!


----------

